# .357 Sig Glock



## Cleankill47

Hey, guys.

I read the other Glock post about the 9mm or the .40, but I was wondering what you guys thought about the .357 Sig, as I am thinking of getting a good midsized high-capacity model (17 rounds) for use in competition as well as carry when I get licensed.

I _have_ fired one already, but it was customized, so I don't think that accurately represents the majority of Glocks I'm likely to encounter. More than likely, I will get one used, as all I have heard you get buying used Glocks is the advantage of an already-broken-in gun.

My question is what your experiences are involving .357 Sig; even better if you have experience with all three calibers I am considering (9mm, 40 S&W, and .357 Sig). Also, if anyone has used one in self-defense or competition, and anything else you think about the caliber and Glocks in general.


----------



## Bore.224

The .357 sig is an excellent cartridge, ammo is more $$ than 9mm or .40 in most cases however. My brother has a Sig pistol chambered in .357 sig it has a 3+ inc barrel and is super accurate recoil is managable and muzzel flash and noise is less "allot less in my opinion than the .357 magnum". With that sawed off pistol my brother and I were blowing up gallon water jugs at 50 yards at a good clip. I would recomend this cartridge have never fired the Glock pistol however in this caliber, I did use a Glock in .45 ACP and loved it. Hope that helps!!! I have used all the cartridges you mention 9mm,40 S&W,.357 Sig. The .357 sig is my new favorite but they are all good, 9mm is cheaper to shoot so thats what I mainly use.


----------



## People

I have a 32 and a 19. I like the 32 because of the more power. I have not used either in competition. My friend has a Taurus pt92 or something like that. We play a game get your shot gun hull away the fastest. When I am using the 19 I can shoot faster and usually win. This is due to lower recoil. As for self defense I would say use the 357 or the 40. All three will get the job done but those should do it better. 
On a side note you can resize 40 S&W brass in to Sig brass. It is a little short but it will head space off the shoulder instead of the mouth. They say this will ware out the tube faster but considering you get tens of thousands of shots for a handgun I see this as a non-issue.


----------



## MRN

Just do it.

Glock - squeeze the trigger - goes bang (bang, bang, bang, etc....) They just work without futzing and fiddling. I agree - 357sig is probably the best you can do. The tappered round improves feeding reliability - the biggest reason the "bang" doesn't happen.

There isn't much difference between the 9, 40 and 357. The recoil is sharper with the 357sig, but nothing you're going to think about. The biggest problem is finding ammo in some of the out of the way places for whom .40 is exotic.

But don't get a Glock if your real joy in life is explaining away problems and jams and difficiencies and how you had to change things and how this and that got fixed and how many aftermarket gadgets you put onto it. Unless the previous owner was one of these guys, a used Glock is perfect.

M.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I have heard that the 357 sig doesn't fill much of a niche. It is meant to help feeding problems, but if you keep your gun clean that shouldnt be happening with any cartridge. I would go with a 40, cheaper and a smidgen larger.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy

I am a fan of the larger diameter bullets. Give me a .45 any day. However all the glocks are excellent and I own quite a few. If you by the 31 or the 22 you can get the opposite caliber barrel and interchange them. This would solve the ammo availibility problem. Just buy a reliable barrel. Factory is probably the safest bet. Glockmeister has them on line. The conversion can only be done on newer 22 as the originals were not built to handle the recoil of the 357 rounds. Ballistically speaking the 357 generates some excellent energy and velocity creating a heckuva bang for your buck. It is not uncommon for any hollow point to collapse on itself after getting plugged up so a larger diameter bullet is nice to have. I would say you are making a good choice no matter which you go with. Just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## mr.trooper

Its a good cartridge for combat. I wouldnt mine seeing our troops have it issued to them, especialy with hollow points.

For CCW or home defence uses, It probably penetrates TOO much. I think a 45 would probably bee better for those uses.

It would also make a good police gun, IF they expected to run up against vehicles, or subjects in body armor. for general carry, however, 45 would probably be better.

Basicaly, if you need lots of penetration, its a great cartridge.


----------



## NDTerminator

The NDHP is in the process of switching over to Sigs in 357 Sig. You should begin seeing them in their holsters this Summer...

My agency uses Glocks in 40 S&W. I hate how they look but love how they shoot. I refer to the Glock as a "chimp gun", as literally anyone can pick it up and shoot it well with minimal experience & training...


----------



## Bore.224

That would be very scary, imagine a guy puts a glock on a table and a real Chimp picked it up!!  Or even worse a 16 year old with "only from televishon knowlege of guns"


----------



## People

That is why you need to teach your kid about guns other than that keep them locked up.  Granted I would want to see the footage with the chimp and the handgun. That would be funny. The question is would he shoot him self in the eye or the wall first? I would put $20.00 on the eye(head).


----------



## HikerHunter

I own a Glock 36 which is a sub-compact .45 acp and I also have a Sig Sauer P250 compact in .357 sig. I love both rounds though use them in different roles. I like the .45 acp for home defense and carrying around town because the .45 does have a relatively slow muzzle velocity and I do not want to over-penetrate and hit a family member or innocent bi-stander.

As a hunter and backpacker I prefer to carry the .357 sig because it does have a higher velocity. It therefore shoots a bit farther, a bit more accurately and with a lot more penetration (keeping in mind bears and longer distances in the remote mountain locations that I hike).

As far as the glock - I love it and I love the reliability that comes with it. The only mis-feeding problems I've had are with Blazer ammo which I don't think are quite as hot of loads as some other brands. The only reason that I got a Sig Sauer is that I've always wanted one and the P250 gives me the option of shooting 4 different rounds in the same gun (9mm, .40, .357 sig and .45 auto) - Something you may want to consider if you are oscillating between calibers and can afford about $350 for the conversion kit to each round that you want.

The recoil on the .357 sig is noticably sharper than on the .45, but I still get better accuracy at the same rate of fire as I do from my G36. This may also be due to the differences in sub-compact and compact sizes. I love both rounds but my brother shot the .357 sig and hated it. He just didn't like the recoil at all.


----------



## striped1

The Glock is first and foremost a 9mm. It is what it was designed for and what it is best at. The .40 is the most problematic. If you fire a lot of rounds,FTF and breakage are relatively common. Trouble with weapon mounted lights on the .40 is pretty common. Stay away from any of the Gen 4 glocks. They are currently making some changes, but they have been junk so far.

Don't discount the Glock 19 or if you prefer a larger frame, the G34. Buy the non-night sight gun and them promptly rip them off and put a Heinie or a 10-8 Performance or other quality sight. The only thing wrong with a glock is the horrible sights they ship with.


----------



## Gunny

Bore.224 wrote "That would be very scary, imagine a guy puts a glock on a table and a real Chimp picked it up!! Or even worse a 16 year old with "only from televishon knowlege of guns"

Too True...

However the same could be said about the Sig, S&W M&P, any double action revolver ever produced (unless i'm missing sompthing), and many other manufacturers. This is why we learn firearms saftey...

And also, chimps are pretty smart. Chuck Norris would have his hands full... physically and mentally... :wink:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

.357 Sig for competitions? The last competition I visited was strictly 9mm. Would like to see one speed shooting (and accurately) with .357 Sig! Better have a stash of cash because it will drain you...

Just to carry, it's a fine caliber. If you plan on shooting a LOT, you know how expensive it is, besides, extra chamber pressures put some extra wear and tear on the gun...


----------



## woodmanzz

Bore.224 said:


> That would be very scary, imagine a guy puts a glock on a table and a real Chimp picked it up!!  Or even worse a 16 year old with "only from televishon knowlege of guns"


Yeah, that would be very dangerous.


----------



## hole in the wall

I currently have a Gen 3 32C for sale in the classifieds. 357 Sig is a 40 necked down. It really moves the mail and is comparable to a 357 mag. Mine is the mid-size model and is compensated which really reduces felt recoil and muzzle jump. I bought a G17 for IDPA shoots. The 32 is a great gun for personal protection.


----------

